# My latest haul...



## dennq (Sep 4, 2008)

Just arrived today from cigars. I couldnt wait to fire one of these up. Box was stamped Nov. 07 so they are already nicely aged. Cigar was fairly mild at first with earthy tobacco flavors. Nutty with a little bit of leather. About halfway through the spice really kicked in. Wow. This cigar actually tickled my nose the way most Cubans do. Lots of leather cedar and spice. Amazing cigar. I nubbed this one right down to the end. No burn problems here. Cant wait till they sit in my humidor for awhile. Big nicotine buzz on these. Best enjoyed on a full stomach,


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I love a VR :tu


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Good stuff, they look delicious. Light one up, man!


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

edit out where those came from please :hn:2


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

landhoney said:


> edit out where those came from please :hn:2


thanks


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Boy that would be a great way to complete this weekend's turkey dinner!

How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I love VR's too. Are those Famosos?


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I love VR's too. Especially the Famosos, nice choice.


----------



## dennq (Sep 4, 2008)

mash said:


> I love VR's too. Are those Famosos?


Yes Famosos


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Me likey Famosos!!! :dr:dr


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Famosos yummy.


----------



## dennq (Sep 4, 2008)

My apologies to all forum members on the major screw up. :hn


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

dennq said:


> My apologies to all forum members on the major screw up. :hn


Sad irony is, YOUR purchase was not an issue.

Such a world....


----------



## newlifetaxidermy (Sep 25, 2008)

dennq said:


> My apologies to all forum members on the major screw up. :hn


Canadians are allowed to purchase cuban cigars, no?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

newlifetaxidermy said:


> Canadians are allowed to purchase cuban cigars, no?


They sure are.

But all CS members, regardless of their location/citizenship, are required to abide by the forum rules.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

*pnoon has spoken!*



(nice score on the VR's BTW)


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

To be lucky enough to be over the border and the freedom to order what you want. They look great!


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

cigarlvr said:


> To be lucky enough to be over the border and the freedom to order what you want. They look great!


True but the price to do so is rather high :c

Oh well, you take the good with the bad :w


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

That's IT!!!! I'm going to Canada with a roll of duct tape! They'll never look under the car!!! hehehe


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice score!!


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

Damn, those look good!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice pick up! Famosos FTW! :tu


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice pick up. I agree with you that the VRs are nice relatively fresh as well.

I went through a box with a couple buddies last year while on a project that had about 8 months on it.

Again, I'm sure after three years they are more complex but a very nice smoke nonetheless.

Congrats on the nice pick up and it would be great to read your review as time goes by on this same box.


----------

